# A Skeleton Photo Shoot!



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Haunt Forum peeps! I did a video shoot for an intro to my upcoming Halloween Build Season Video. Took some photographs and I thought you would enjoy seeing some!









































More at my blog: http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2013/08/stills-from-skeleton-video-shoot.html


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

And just a few more. The rest HERE


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's a lot of Skeletons. cool pix


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

So your the guy who bought out Costcos skeletons....nice pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, they look as if they're all out in their Sunday best enjoying the weather


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great line up!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Fun idea!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

haha thanks you guys! I need to come up with some ideas for new ridiculous situations. Maybe around a table playing cards?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

All loaded into a mini van would be a good one. Or the truck of a car at a drive in theater.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rania said:


> haha thanks you guys! I need to come up with some ideas for new ridiculous situations. Maybe around a table playing cards?


Put them in wet T-shirts and cutoffs, and have them washing a car - or hearse, if you can get one


----------

